# Best bindings for Capita Mercury 2020



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

If you want something with a lot of play in the base go strata if you want more locked in go atlas. Never rode the atlas but I found the strata too “surfy” for my liking.


----------



## Icesurfer002 (Dec 7, 2019)

Falcors will be surfy in the base as well. I ride a Mercury with Burton Cartels and I also have Union Force bindings. The Force and the Atlas bindings are similar bases with different ankle straps and highbacks. For me I like the ankle strap to be tight with the highbacks leaning forward. I also like the footbeds of each and how they are at a slight angle on the toe end. 
The Mercury is very stiff and if I am landing jumps I like to be locked in. For carving you could go either way. If you are wanting to be loose in the park try Union Contact or Flights and they will be more flexible for rail and box-top type movement.
My opinion is limited to freeride powder and groomers....


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Strata from the two.

Personally Rome DOD or Katana, or Bent Metal Transfers.


----------

